# Men of Valor



## Gypsy (Nov 29, 2007)

Michael Yon is posting a multi-dispatch series on the British Soldiers he embedded with a while ago.  It's proving to be an amazing series.

Thanks to our British allies!

This email introduces the 3rd segment:



> Greetings,
> 
> Just returned from the Iraq-Syria border back to Mosul after an interesting day.  The progress in Iraq could not be clearer.  I've never seen so much hope among the Iraqis or our soldiers.  U.S. officers and senior NCOs caution me to be careful about sounding too optimistic, but the fact is I have never seen so much optimism in Iraq or about Iraq.
> 
> ...



The first post that started it all is here:

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/wp/happy-thanksgiving-baqubah-update.htm

And a Thanksgiving Day message as well..



> Happy Thanksgiving from Iraq!
> 
> I had the opportunity to spend Thanksgiving with General Petraeus. Very interesting series of helicopter flights to several bases. Bottom line is that progress is clear and real, but there are tough days ahead and al Qaeda, for instance, is far from dead. The mood is of cautious optimism, with a concern that some of the very positive media lately might set expectations too high. (That’s right: many military leaders are concerned that the media lately might be too positive.)
> 
> ...


----------

